# Bush Administration Leads the Way on Providing Benefits to F



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Bush Administration Leads the Way on Providing Benefits to Families of Fallen Officers 

Today Chuck Canterbury, National President of the Fraternal Order of Police, praised President George W. Bush and his Department of Justice for their work on strengthening the Federal Public Safety Officers Benefits (PSOB) program, and to promulgate regulations implementing the Hometown Heroes Survivors Benefits Act. The program, established by law in 1976, provides Federal death benefits to the surviving families of officers, and disability benefits to those who are permanently disabled in the line of duty.

“This Administration is second to none in recognizing and honoring the sacrifice that our nation’s police officers, firefighters and paramedics and their families make every day,” Canterbury said. “Over the past four years they have done more to streamline the payment of benefits and make the program more responsive to the needs of our law enforcement families than was accomplished in nearly three decades.”

President Canterbury noted that one example of the Administration’s commitment to this vital program was their response to the F.O.P.’s concerns over longstanding delays in providing the benefits to surviving families or disabled officers. After the organization brought the issue to the Administration’s attention, Attorney General John Ashcroft ordered a thorough review of PSOB policy and developed a constructive solution which shortened the application approval process from years in some cases to 90 days in all cases. 

Canterbury also cited the Administration’s efforts to promulgate regulations to implement the recently enacted Hometown Heroes Survivors Benefits Act­a legislative priority for the organization which extends PSOB to officers who suffer a fatal heart attack or stroke. Prior to the enactment of the law, the current $267,000 benefit was historically out of reach for most of these surviving families unless the officer first suffered a “traumatic injury” which was a “substantial factor” in causing the heart attack or stroke. 

“I can safely say that were it not for the vocal and active support of President Bush, this legislation would never have become law,” Canterbury said. “We greatly appreciate the Administration’s efforts to work with our organization and others to craft regulations which accurately reflect the purpose of the Hometown Heroes Act, and to ensure the prompt delivery of this vital financial assistance to those who have lost a loved one in the line of duty.”

The Fraternal Order of Police is the nation’s largest law enforcement labor organization, with more than 318,000 members.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: Bush Administration Leads the Way on Providing Benefits*

when voting, always remember what the letter next to a candidate's name stands for:
(R)=Right choice , (D)=Dumb choice


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Bush Administration Leads the Way on Providing Benefits*

:L: 'nuff said.


----------

